# grouse were freaking everywhere this weekend!



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Without even looking for them I flushed almost a dozen grouse over the weekend while looking for elk, too bad I didn't have a shotgun with me.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I went grouse hunting yesterday afternoon and limited in 10 minutes so picked some currants to finish the afternoon


----------



## Traditional bowman (Sep 14, 2015)

*new to hunting*

Hey I noticed you were stating grouse were everywhere. I have never tried to find grouse until yesterday I went up near Monte Cristo and only scared up two birds after hiking around for 6-7 hours. I've always fished and never hunted I didn't get into any big game tags this year, but in the mean time I would like to take some rabbits and grouse with my self made bow. The hard part is finding them. any help or suggestions of locations would be greatly appreciated. If any sharing of information is sensitive I would gladly accept a PM Appreciate it greatly. 
John.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Traditional bowman said:


> Hey I noticed you were stating grouse were everywhere. I have never tried to find grouse until yesterday I went up near Monte Cristo and only scared up two birds after hiking around for 6-7 hours. I've always fished and never hunted I didn't get into any big game tags this year, but in the mean time I would like to take some rabbits and grouse with my self made bow. The hard part is finding them. any help or suggestions of locations would be greatly appreciated. If any sharing of information is sensitive I would gladly accept a PM Appreciate it greatly.
> John.


John, this was about 2 hours east of SLC and not really worth the drive just for grouse, but if you explore some of the roads and trails off Skyline drive you will find some.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Spotnstalk said:


> I went grouse hunting yesterday afternoon and limited in 10 minutes so picked some currants to finish the afternoon


Yeah, that's what I'm talkin' about. You can always get grouse, but currants, now that's something else.

.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey I'm new to Utah....can you tell me where there are big bulls, big deer, grouse & chukar so I don't have to scout & I can just go and shoot some?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Traditional bowman said:


> Hey I noticed you were stating grouse were everywhere. I have never tried to find grouse until yesterday I went up near Monte Cristo and only scared up two birds after hiking around for 6-7 hours. I've always fished and never hunted I didn't get into any big game tags this year, but in the mean time I would like to take some rabbits and grouse with my self made bow. The hard part is finding them. any help or suggestions of locations would be greatly appreciated. If any sharing of information is sensitive I would gladly accept a PM Appreciate it greatly.
> John.


 Grouse like areas with pines. Depending on what part of the hunting season you are looking for them, you may find them higher up the mountain, or lower down.

Rabbits = sagebrush. Unless you are looking for snowshoe hares....

Hope that helps


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I will have a 20 gauge with me going back up today, so I will be ready this time!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

06-Hunter- are you finding birds in the same area you hunted elk last year?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

There goes that spot.....


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I figured this out back on Monday and I wonder how many of the 509 viewers of this thread have been able to do so also...still going to whack grouse there anyway.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Jedidiah said:


> I figured this out back on Monday and I wonder how many of the 509 viewers of this thread have been able to do so also...still going to whack grouse there anyway.


If you are crazy enough to take that hike... You're as crazy as Goob hunting ptarmigan!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

bamacpl- why do you say that? Very few people know EXACTLY where he hunted elk last year. I just happened to be one of them! (I tagged along one day in case he put one down.) I don't have the time to go up and kill every bird in that area anyway, and I have my own spots that are closer to home. No risk of ruining his spot.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Chaser-why not go to your own spots closer to home if that's the case?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Just spent the weekend up there and only saw 2 grouse in two days, thought it odd but maybe the cold weather had them bedded in some thick stuff somewhere. Left the shotgun in the truck though but may go cruise some dirt roads close to there this week.

Oh, and we didn't see another person the entire time, so somehow I'm not too worried about folks 'finding it'. There are a few guys who know where it is and I know they will use the area wisely, but there are better grouse areas with easier access.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bamacpl, I think Chaser is more so curious if he is hunting elk in the same are he helped 30-06 with last year.

That's honestly what I am wondering. He did pretty well for himself last year hunting elk, and am personally curious if he is hunting the same area again.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

30-06,

whats the word on elk? How'd you end up doing?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have. The reason I ask is because we didn't see any birds at all there last year. It looked like a decent area, we just didn't see any. It would be surprising to me that the area was chuck full this year, when there were none last year. Is that a good enough explanation for you?


----------



## Jakkson (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a friend who told me he saw grouse everywhere while scouting elk. I've been to the same area twice now and haven't seen one grouse yet.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Chaser said:


> I have. The reason I ask is because we didn't see any birds at all there last year. It looked like a decent area, we just didn't see any. It would be surprising to me that the area was chuck full this year, when there were none last year. Is that a good enough explanation for you?


A week ago Friday I ran into 5 grouse just on the initial climb up from the road and a few more further up the trail, so they are up there. But this last weekend we only saw 2 in two days, the cold wind likely had them bedded down out of sight.

Bamacpl wasn't aware you were one of the guys who went up there with me to try helping last year and knew of the location, it was a fun time even though we didn't get one that day.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

30-06,

report on hunt?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Bax* said:


> 30-06,
> 
> report on hunt?


I would post one if there were one to report, no luck yet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> I would post one if there were one to report, no luck yet.


 Dang!

good luck!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Chaser--if you want to go grouse hunting, I'll take you


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Eric--yes I went with you last year


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I appreciate the offer, but I'll pass for now. Got a new baby in the house, so I may not be hunting for a minute.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

that's what I figured


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

bamacpl said:


> that's what I figured


Besides, hunting spots are hard to come by. I won't encroach on yours.

PS- I haven't been back up there since Bax* and I helped Eric last year. Take a deep breath man. It's not worth getting worked up over.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't get worked up.....especially over a grouse & someone else hunting spot two boot!
--I was just harassing you cause I was bored


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't mean no harm just having fun with all the keyboard hunters


----------

